# Melanotan



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

Looking for Melanotan on the Muscle Research site, but can't find it.

Any ideas....?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

could use the new melanotan tablets.

I'm using them at the moment and they work just as good.


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Sweet, thats 1 less damn needle! lol


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

Cool - where can I get them from? Cheers.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

they are good but not as good as the injectables as the dose is not as high...


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

You can get it here for a pretty good price but it is in 10mg bottles and you might want to split that with someone.

http://www.ag-guys.com/store/product.php?productid=16163&cat=253


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

you have to freeze that **** tho dont ya? what a pain in the ass!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I agree with Paul that per tablet its a lesser dose than the injectable however there is no stomach upsets with them and you don't have to freeze them or inject them.

Normally I only take 2 tabs before a sunbed session and then take 1 a day on non-tanning days. However I've found that it works just as well if you just take 2 tabs on tanning days then 1 tab the morning after. I only have about 2 sunbeds a week at the most cos I've got a good tan now and only need maintenance


----------



## JohnOvManc (Oct 25, 2003)

Do the tabs work without sunbed?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

don't know. Theoretically yes but would be much more reduced effect so you'd need more time on them to make a difference.


----------



## JohnOvManc (Oct 25, 2003)

Can you tell me the legality of these tabs?

Is it something someone could buy like a slimming tablets?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Melanotan is not illegal so i would not think that these tabs are illegal but you are not going to see them in Holland and Barret any time soon


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Anyone who sells Dymetadrine should be able to source it for you mate as its made by the same lab.


----------



## JohnOvManc (Oct 25, 2003)

Pscarb said:


> Melanotan is not illegal so i would not think that these tabs are illegal but you are not going to see them in Holland and Barret any time soon


So could you legally retail them?

I am opening a salon you see... I bet I could flog these no problem

(next to the slin and GH  )

No, seriously... could you actually legally retail the Melanotan tabs?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i am no lawyer mate but Melanotan as far as i know is not a controlled drug so i would think it would be ok to sell...


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

It is not illegal to buy.

Some research companies have been shut down but that was awhile ago for some kind of nutrotropic type mind drug.


----------



## stevebaker (Aug 15, 2006)

does melanotan have any bad side effects?


----------



## tkd (Feb 27, 2006)

Muscle Research have got Melatonan II back in stock.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

stevebaker said:


> does melanotan have any bad side effects?


Well, some get a little upset stomach due to the peptide.

Others get freckles from it if you are pre-disposed to that (like me).

But the most common side effect is its ability to give you a raging viagra like hard on. Man, it lasts longer than viagra too.

The only other side is it makes you very dark and a darkness that you normally cant get with just normal sunlight.

My girlfriend said she did not like the color of my skin that it didnt look natural. Probably just too brown for my fair skin and not reddish like a tan would produce.

She told me to stop and some at work told me to stop too.

But man, I was very dark for my complexion of skin type.

*I just got this e-mail from him today:*

Everyone, We finally have it back on the site. MTII is back in stock

and ready to sale. This is absolutely the best in quality and as

freshly made as you are going to get.

www.muscle-research.com

Best regards,

Lee


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

what dose were u taking scotti?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

DB said:


> what dose were u taking scotti?


Aye mattie......Arrrrrr

I was taking 100mcg. I have a terrible memory and I know I added just 1 ml of bac water and shot that to get 10 doses for 1mg, so I guess that is 100mcg a day for a while.

At first that was way too much, oh man that made my face red and I was hard for about 12 hours (which scarred me by the way).


----------



## whosethedaddy (Sep 6, 2006)

never tried the melanotan tablets, cheers guys I will check that out...

I did find the MT-1 more suitable than the MT-2, unless you like the raging horn all the time which is not as bad with the first product (I believe PT-141 is in phase-111 clinical trials if you do!)


----------



## whosethedaddy (Sep 6, 2006)

anyone had any experience with Sibutamine Hydrochloride (Meridia)??


----------



## romeo69 (Sep 7, 2005)

I'm going to sound thick now, so bare with me, been reading up on this, just wondering wot size pin to use (slin pin?) and where is best to inject it?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I subcutaneous (sub-Q) it using a slin needle.

You can use either 1/4" or 1/2" length pins I think it is 29 guage needle.


----------



## player2301 (Feb 14, 2005)

I have just brought some of these in tablet form and im a woman so what side affects will i get with these:eek:

seems to me its only lads that are taking them!!!

thanks kay


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

Erm Tablets on MRs website..where? i dont see it!


----------



## tempbrit (Sep 27, 2007)

I have been a long time customer of MR, they are very reliable. I must say that I have used MT2 with regularity and love it.

I am on old guy and the hard-ons are kind of a bonus for me. I will say that the side effects (except for the dark spots) can be controlled through dosing. I usually work up to 2 mgs a day (usually split morning and night). However, I start at .5mgs a day.

I have used many companies MT2 and must say that MR's product is excellent. There are cheaper forms out there, but the side effects (primarily the nasuea) are considerably higher if you get a cheaper version.

I only hope MR survives the crap that is going on in the US. They were good.


----------



## robbyreflex (Sep 2, 2007)

So any others who've tried the tabs? The link one page 1 was tablets of 10mg each, what do you do with them? Even if you split them in half 5mg is pretty heavy dose isn't it? And does it go smoothly through customs?


----------



## robbyreflex (Sep 2, 2007)

BUMP

No one else tried these tabs? I'm not looking to get a huge effect here, since I have naturally pretty dark skin, but just in combination with tanning beds.. Anyone?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

robbyreflex said:


> BUMP
> 
> No one else tried these tabs? I'm not looking to get a huge effect here, since I have naturally pretty dark skin, but just in combination with tanning beds.. Anyone?


The MTII works killer, if you wanna tan that is where I would go...... 

Boners are a plus.......


----------



## robbyreflex (Sep 2, 2007)

hackskii said:


> The MTII works killer, if you wanna tan that is where I would go......
> 
> Boners are a plus.......


Thanks for answering hackskii. I have both read seen loads of evidence that actually MT2 works, but does this go for the pills as well? Thinking about ordering from the link on page 1...


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

ive got 10 spare if anyone needs any


----------



## robbyreflex (Sep 2, 2007)

I would like Tried to PM you but a new rule requiring 50 posts to send PM seems to be on. Send me a message containing info, and I'll try posting as much as I can, lol.


----------



## Crystal (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi,

I have been getting my melanotan from a company called Melanoglobe! ... I used to get it off Melanocorp, but wasn't that impressed with quality!! the Melanotan ive been getting recently though has been spot on! I got my initial colour twice as quick, and I don't need as much in my maintenance jab! the actual bottles and everything look really proffessional! recommend checking it out! Melanoglobe.com

crystal x


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

bump for somewhere to buy the tabs?!


----------



## zippella (Jan 23, 2008)

hi there

i'm also looking for the pills but cannot find any links. the ones i have found are offering inj only

could someone point me in the right direction please ?


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket (Aug 3, 2006)

the oral versions is pants, just go for the inj, use a slin pin, you cant be scared of them!


----------



## TomTom1 (Feb 1, 2007)

i have found it very hard to get hold of the pills, i know loads of people who want them aswell but wont go near needles.


----------



## AES (Dec 7, 2007)

the sides from MTII are;niacin like tingles...and it tans everything and gives you dark blotches,but when that happens its time to switch to maintenance doses

aestheticlabs.com


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Jimmy_Cricket said:


> the oral versions is pants, just go for the inj, use a slin pin, you cant be scared of them!


I thought they were alreet


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

It made me so freckled it wasnt funny.


----------



## takeone (May 23, 2007)

hackskii said:


> It made me so freckled it wasnt funny.


thats what im worried about,im quite molly & freckly on my arms & shoulders.


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket (Aug 3, 2006)

Captain Hero said:


> I thought they were alreet


Done jack for me mate! Inj stuff is amazing!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

takeone said:


> thats what im worried about,im quite molly & freckly on my arms & shoulders.


It will make it way worse.

I have small freckles and they got huge, everywhere.................

But, that is just me..........


----------



## takeone (May 23, 2007)

if i do try it do you think i should start on a very low dose to make it more of a natural tan.

i dont want to all of a sudden have big black spots all over me!


----------



## Tigger (May 25, 2008)

what is the dosage on the pills... did you have the nausea after taking them? Update us on your progress!


----------



## Tigger (May 25, 2008)

where can you get the tablets??


----------



## Tigger (May 25, 2008)

can't find them on the site. are they still available? What name do they go by?


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket (Aug 3, 2006)

I personally wouldnt bother with the pills, they did jack for me.


----------



## curiouslady (Oct 18, 2008)

is melanotan 2 jus the tablet form of melanotan 1 or is it also an injection???

i dont understand the dosage also...if im 128lbs jus over 9 stone and i want to use MT2 for a week when i go to spain how many would i need to take with me?

and does anyone have a link to an reliable MT2 company that delivers to ireland?

Thanks


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Melanotan I is tablet

Melanotan II is the injectable version and works better.


----------



## mark3571 (Jun 16, 2008)

melanotan 1 is also available as an injectable


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

I thought the tabs were ponce.

Inject all the way.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

mark3571 said:


> melanotan 1 is also available as an injectable


I didnt know that.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

takeone said:


> if i do try it do you think i should start on a very low dose to make it more of a natural tan.
> 
> i dont want to all of a sudden have big black spots all over me!


I'd say if you tan really really well and have brown to dark freckles already be careful.

I found even at a low dose after 4 days it made freckles go black. They have gotten lighter again but having a tan and black spots on my forehead was not looking nice.

Just monitor your freckles when you start.


----------



## Shey0000 (Jan 22, 2009)

Hackskii,

I clicked on the site, but did not see the product. Is it under a different name? Any info is greatly appreciated.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Shey0000 said:


> Hackskii,
> 
> I clicked on the site, but did not see the product. Is it under a different name? Any info is greatly appreciated.


https://www.muscle-research.com/

go to products

then peptides

I just saw it there.


----------



## Shey0000 (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks Hackskii!!


----------



## boxer2quick (Feb 3, 2007)

I know this seems like a weird kinda question but would this stuff effect firtility at all in men ?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I dont think so, bit it will boost libido and erections some.


----------



## boxer2quick (Feb 3, 2007)

Cheers mate


----------

